# At last started reloading (with some probs...)



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Just today I rigged my press up and was able to start reloading. Just deprimed/resized and re-primed so far.

A major drawback was the fact that the Lee pro 1000 I ordered 3 weeks ago did not make it to the dealer. the importer said 'available' when it really wasn't. In America, such a business would have closed since long. In Italy evidently there isn't much competition.

To make it short, I bought a simple but sturdy cast iron single-stage Lee press, to use in the meanwhile. It's good for big calibers such as the 460 mag S&W, which I may use in the future. I'll keep it also as a second press for the .375 mag reloads, avoiding the need to adjust the dies in the main press. I'll be shooting 38 special mainly.

This is a slow press, especially so the charging stage with no dispenser. I'm enjoying that anyway, getting pleasure from seeing the rounds take shape step after step, and figuring out the savings.
After buying all the material, *cost per round turns out to be 1/4 of a factory round *(excluding cost of brass and reloading equipment).
Not too shabby.

100 rounds of .38sp 158 grns Italy runs at Eu$ 32 (US$ 48). The same quantity, reloaded (hard cast bullets) costs Eu$ 8 (US$ 12).

One question about the expanding/seating of SWC's cases.
This is governed by the cannelure ring. Now, should the top edge of the case seat and be crimped just in correspondence of the cannelure ring or a little above that, by a fraction of an inch? 
From the unfired bullets I saw it would appear that the topmost edge of the case has been crimped a fraction of an inch above the cannelure ring, not just into its depression, but I might be wrong....


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

mccoy said:


> Just today I rigged my press up and was able to start reloading. Just deprimed/resized and re-primed so far.
> 
> A major drawback was the fact that the Lee pro 1000 I ordered 3 weeks ago did not make it to the dealer. the importer said 'available' when it really wasn't. In America, such a business would have closed since long. In Italy evidently there isn't much competition.
> 
> ...


I always shot for the center of the cannelure ring with my crimp.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Good to hear that you have started. Sorry to hear about your Pro 1000 delay though.

What I have been doing is to crimp in the top third of the cannelure when loading semi jacketed or jacketed bullets. Hard cast semi wadcutters I try to get as close to the top as practical.

The hard cast I use have a taper to the cannelure (narrowing towards the front) that might allow bullet setback if crimped towards back of the ring and loaded relatively hot. Jacketed typically do not have the taper.

You need to check case length of your once fired cases after resizing. They can vary from batch to batch and the crimp will occur in different positions on the bullet unless you sort and adjust to equal length batches.

I trim my cases to equal length to preclude this problem. Once trimmed they will be ok for subsequent cycles. If they are within a few thousandths of an inch they will be OK.

Have fun but stay safe

:smt1099


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I've just produced my first rounds. Feels good. Like you say, TOF, it's not too easy to make the crimp happen exactly where you wish. My first batch was a little more toward the front side then you said (a little shorter). I'm going to correct in the 2nd batch.

I cannot feel or hear any crimping action while using the seating die. Is that OK? The bullet is tight in its seat though and I cannot pull it out using pliers, it just dents the lead. Everything is clean, no lead nor wax shavings.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

OK,
I Realized there is a double adjustment to the seating die. Now I can feel the crimp as a final pressure step.
I deformed one bullet, in this stage apparently you must be pretty gentle (also, my press has a long arm and good leverage).

Complete rounds look great. Tomorrow I'm going to the range and shoot them. I'll report later.


----------

